# Samsung E250 et iSync, ça marche!



## Toz (3 Septembre 2007)

Vous savez ce que c'est, un enfant ça veut un portable pour la rentrée. Bon ben j'ai craqué: forfait bloqué plus téléphone à 1 euro. Le samsung E250.
Je ne savais pas si c'était un téléphone supporté par iSync et ben maintenant je le sais: il n'est pas supporté. Mais...
En lisant des trucs à droite et à gauche j'ai fait la manip suivante, qui je pense est classique, mais autant la partager.
j'ai "affiché le contenudu paquet" de iSync/Contents/Plugins/ApplePhoneConduit.syncdevice/Contents/PlugIns/
Et là je vois que deux téléphones SamSung sont supportés. Le D600 et le D900.
J'ai dupliqué la valise "Samsung-D600.phoneplugin" que j'ai renommée "Samsung-E250.phoneplugin"
A l'interieur j'ai ouvert la valise" ressources" puis édité le fichier "MetaClasses.plist" dans text edit, en remplaçant toutes les occurences D600 par les E250. (sauf le D600.tiff qui doit être l'icône de l'appareil)
On ferme le tout et on lance iSync.
On recherche les téléphones et hop le E250 est reconnu.

C'est une modif à l'arrache, mais je n'y connais rien en programmation 

En tous cas ça synchronise avec carnet d'adresse.
Voilà


----------



## gillesse (6 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir aujourd'hui mon nouveau téléphone un samsung U-100. Je suis donc très interessé par ta manip "maison" mais completement novice en la matière, je ne comprends pas comment tu as fait.
Pourrais tu me guider avec un peu plus de détails? d'avance merci
GG


----------



## Toz (7 Septembre 2007)

gillesse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de recevoir aujourd'hui mon nouveau téléphone un samsung U-100. Je suis donc très interessé par ta manip "maison" mais completement novice en la matière, je ne comprends pas comment tu as fait.
> Pourrais tu me guider avec un peu plus de détails? d'avance merci
> GG




Je ne saurais t'en dire plus... Sinon que de lire attentivement ce que j'ai écris. Tu verras,  ça va te paraître assez simple.
Si tu ne te sens pas à l'aise avec la "manip" à faire, ne tente rien.

A la fois tu ne risque pas grand chose si tu travaille sur une valise dupliquée. Ne change jamais rein sur un fichier original!!


----------



## gillesse (7 Septembre 2007)

Salut,
En fait je ne sais pas ce qu'est une valise.
La manip se fait elle a partir du finder ou directement de iSync?
Peux tu juste me guider pour le tout début. 
Merci


----------



## Bozzo (14 Septembre 2007)

Je vais essayer avec un U600. Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## Bozzo (15 Septembre 2007)

Bozzo a dit:


> Je vais essayer avec un U600. Je vous tiens au courant...



Bon ben j'ai essayé avec le U600 et ça marche pas. J'ai essayé en dupliquant la valise du D900 et aussi avec la valise du D600. Rin à faire, iSync ne reconnait pas le U600.


----------



## hyguins (17 Septembre 2007)

Comme demandé plus tu pourrais nous dire où tu commances car j ai beua chercher je ne trouve pas 

est ce du finder ou autre mais nous sur la voix

merci


----------



## hyguins (17 Septembre 2007)

pour finir j ai trouvé mais je n y arrive pas est ce que cela fonctionne vraiment


----------



## gillesse (18 Septembre 2007)

Pour ma part, rien n'a marché. La solution: renvoyer le téléphone, se faire rembourser et en racheter un, compatible avec iSync cette fois ci.
Si qqun à une solution qui marche vraiment, merci de le faire savoir.
Bon courage à tous.


----------



## Toz (18 Septembre 2007)

Bon.
En ce qui me concerne, j'ai fait un ctrl-clic sur l'icône d'iSync, en principe dans "applications".
Là, on voit un menu déroulant. Il faut choisir "afficher le contenu du paquet".
ensuite il faut ouvrir successivement les valises: contents/plugins/ApplePhoneConduit.syncdevice/Contents/PlugIns/
(je ne fais que répéter ce que j'ai déjà écrit...)
( et d'ailleurs je continue...)
Et là je vois que deux téléphones SamSung sont supportés. Le D600 et le D900.
J'ai dupliqué la valise "Samsung-D600.phoneplugin" que j'ai renommée "Samsung-E250.phoneplugin"
A l'interieur j'ai ouvert la valise" ressources" puis édité le fichier "MetaClasses.plist" dans text edit, en remplaçant toutes les occurences D600 par les E250. (sauf le D600.tiff qui doit être l'icône de l'appareil)
On ferme le tout et on lance iSync.
A partir de ce moment quand vous voulez jumeler votre téléphone, il n'y a plus un point orange devant le téléphone, mais un point vert.
le E-250 est reconnu.
ajoutez-le et synchronisez.
Je ne sais pas quoi ajouter d'autre...


----------



## hyguins (19 Septembre 2007)

moi j ai essayer pendant plus de 2heures rien &#224; faire il ne le reconnais pas alors j'ai achet&#233; en ligne la version du plugin et &#231;a marche niquel


----------



## Wonto (25 Septembre 2007)

Moi ca a march&#233; nikel... j'ai meme changer l'icone...

Seulement, j'ai du m'y reprendre a deux fois... 

Pour que ca marche nikel, faut remplacer D600 par E250 et non e250... la difference n'est pas flagrante, mais c'est ca qui a fait que la bidouille fonctionne... 

Voila voila...

Merci pour le truc!


----------



## jcezanna54 (4 Janvier 2008)

Je confirme que la manipulation permet un fonctionnement correct de la synchronisation entre un macbook pro sous mac os 10.5 (et donc à priori pour tous les mac sous cette version), isync Version 3.0 (build 568) et un samsung SGH-E250.

Merci à Toz


----------



## papoose (26 Février 2008)

Excellente Manip, ça a fonctionné du premier coup sur le mien et je suis bluffé! Pour aller juste un poil plus loin, j'ai récupéré une image de samsung e250 sur le net je l'ai détourée puis recadrée et sauvegardée au même format tiff que celle du d600 qui se trouve dans le dossier... en la nommant tout simplement com.samsung.E250.tiff l'image du téléphone apparaît dans ma fenetre isync... toutes fonctionnalité... que demande le peuple (ça démontre tout de même la volonté d'apple d'abandonner les autres téléphones maintenant qu'ils se focalisent sur leur propre solution...


----------



## piloupiloux (7 Mars 2009)

Je viens de m'équiper pour le travail "un peu salissant" d'un *Samsung Solid B2700*  et je veux le *synchroniser avec mon mac* sous Mac OS 10.4

Isync ne fonctionne pas, il n'y a pas le plugin en vente sur internet et les bidouillages dans les paquets attachés à iSync n'ont pas marché !    

Qu'un pourrait-il me donner une *solution* ?   
(autre que de changer de téléphone !)

Y a-t'il des programmes pouvant remplacer iSync, sachant que Missing Sync ne semble pas "compétent" non plus ...

HELPPPPPPP.............


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2009)

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre solution que de passer à 10.5 (d'autant que les plugins achetables sur Internet nécessitent la plupart du temps la version 10.5 d'iSync et que les bidouilles, dont celles exposées plus haut, ne fonctionnent QUE sur 10.5)


----------



## fransik (26 Septembre 2009)

La manip. déjà valable sous 10.5 aurait dû fonctionner à l&#8217;identique sous 10.6... 
Normalement, enfin, c'est ce que je m'étais dit. 
Il a été nécessaire de répéter la bidouille décrite plus haut, puisque la mise à jour depuis Leopard était passée par là... :mouais: 

A noter que j'ai modifié "Samsung-D600.phoneplugin" en "Samsung-E250.phoneplugin" &#8212; Avec TextWrangler chaque occurrence "D600" systématiquement remplacée par "E250" dans tous fichiers texte à l'intérieur du dossier "Contents". Idem pour "com.samsung.D600.tiff" changé en "com.samsung.E250.tiff".
Une modification de "Samsung-D900.phoneplugin" n'avait tout simplement pas fonctionné

Si la synchro. se fait bien à première vue, en revanche le téléphone affiche seulement "Initialisation du répertoire" dès que je tente d'accéder au carnet d'adresses... :hein: 
Donc, non, ça semble bien ne plus marcher, pour le moment en tous cas. 

Si quelqu'un devait avoir une idée, hors création du plugin iSync ou achat NovaMedia, merci de l'inscrire ici haut et fort!


----------



## Jean Reynard (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, et merci à ceux qui m'ont permis d'avancer dans mes résolutions de synchronisation

Pour la suite, un post un peu long, mais, je voulais éviter tout problème dans l'exécution des procédures.

Configuration :
Power mac G4 (PPC)- OS X Tiger, Carnet d'adresses, un tableur pouvant exporter des fichiers ".text". 
Palm TX avec Palm Desktop 4.2
Samsung E250

Palm Desktop et Hot Sync sur Mac font la liaison avec Palm.
iSync a été bidouillé pour accepter le Samsung E250 selon un plan de Toz dans un forum "Samsung et iSync, ça marche!" et que je redonne en fin de post.


-------------------- PRÉCAUTIONS ET BACK-UP ------------------------

Enregistrement du carnet d'adresses Mac OS pour BU de sécurité.
Enregistrement du carnet d'adresses Palm Desktop pour BU de sécurité.

1 - Tout sauvegarder : en cas de problème on pourra tout faire revernir !

1.1 - Palm & Mac

    Procéder à une synchro

1.1.1 - Préparer le Mac

    Lancer Hot Sync Manager, 
    onglet "Contrôle HotSync", bouton radio cliqué : "Activé"
    menu :
    HotSync / Paramètres des conduites
    Contact / Synchroniser

1.1.2 - Palm

    Lancer Hot Sync 

1.2 - Mac

1.2.1 - La base de données de Palm Desktop vient d'être actualisée

    Lancer Palm Desktop, menu :
    Afficher / Liste des adresses
    Procéder à Back Up global de sauvegarde intégral de la liste
    (Tout rapporter à Palm Desktop pour retrouver l'intégralité des données), menu :
    Edition / Tout sélectionner
    Fichier / Enregistrer une copie "Copie de User Data"

1.2.1 -  Pour la base de données du Carnet d'adresse QUi N'EST PAS ACTUALISÉE

    Lancer Carnet d'adresse
    Procéder à Back Up global de sauvegarde intégral
    (Tout rapporter au Carnet d'Adresse pour retrouver l'intégralité des données), menu :
    Fichier /  Sauvegarder le carnet d'adresses "Nom_de_fichier_date.abbu"

-------------------- TRAITEMENT DES DONNÉES ------------------------

Les Back-Up pemettent des expériences. Y aller doucement toutefois.
Repérer les colonnes : les titres de rubriques qui précèdent les données ne sont pas facilement modifiables risques ?

2 - Traiter les données de types "coordonnée" sur le Mac avec le tableur

2.1 - Mac : 

2.1.1 -  Le Carnet d'adresse :

    Selectionner toutes les fiches et les exporter :
    Cliquer sur un item de la liste des fiches , puis menu :
    Edition / Tout sélectionner
    Fichier / Exporter vCard "Nom_de_fichier.vcf"

    Vider le Carnet d'adresse pour faire par la suite un import propre.
    Selectionner toutes les fiches et les supprimer :
    Cliquer sur un item de la liste des fiches , puis menu :
    Edition / Tout sélectionner
    Fichier / Supprimer des fiches / 

----

3 - Mac - Palm :

1.1 - Il a été procédé à une synchro. pour avoir toutes les adresses sur le Mac et ainsi faire un Back-Up de sauvegarde (cf. en 1.2).

1.2 - Vérifier que toutes les données ont bien été enregistrées sur le Mac dans la base de Palm Desktop.

1.3 - Si oui, vider Adress Book du Palm (fichier d'adresses) avec le logiciel du Palm Mac Transit.

---

4 - Mac

4.1 - Depuis Palm desktop, exporter la base d'adresses, menu :
    Exporter 
    Préciser :
    Onglets : Adresses; Eléments : Les 289 adresses; Format : Tab et ret. chariot.

4.2 - Lancer Excel
    Importer la base de Palm Desktop dans Excel, menu :
    Fichier / Ouvrir
    Fichiers lisibles

4.3 - Corrections

4.4 - Enregistrement, menu :
    Enregistrer sous
    Format : Texte (séparateur : tabulation) [extension du fichier sera en ".txt"]

-------------------- RÉCUPÉRATION DES DONNÉES TRAITÉES ------------------------

5 - Sur le Mac : 2 bases à réinitialiser

5.1 - Lancer Palm Desktop du Mac

5.1.1 - Importer le fichier texte (.txt) traité.

5.1.2 - exporter en format vCard en précisanf l'extension ".vcf"

5.2 - Lancer le Carnet d'adresses du Mac
    Importer le fichier, menu :
    Importer / vCards

-------------------- HOT SYNC FINALE  MAC -> PALM ------------------------

6 - Du Mac vers le Palm / le téléphone

6.1 - Mac (cf 1.1.1)

    Lancer Hot Sync Manager, 
    onglet "Contrôle HotSync", bouton radio cliqué : "Activé"
    menu :
    HotSync / Paramètres des conduites
    Contact / Synchroniser

6.2 - Palm

    Lancer Hot Sync 

    Attendre (1/2 h pour 300 fiches en Bluetooth)


-------------------- SYNCHRO DE SAMSUNG E250 PAR iSYNC ------------------------

Synchro du Samsung E250 + commentaires et additions

Toz donnait le 03/09/2007, 16h28 :

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/samsung-e250-et-isync-ca-marche-186123.html

"j'ai "affiché le contenudu paquet" de iSync/Contents/Plugins/ApplePhoneConduit.syncdevice/Contents/PlugIns/
Et là je vois que deux téléphones SamSung sont supportés. Le D600 et le D900.
J'ai dupliqué la valise "Samsung-D600.phoneplugin" que j'ai renommée "Samsung-E250.phoneplugin"
A l'interieur j'ai ouvert la valise" ressources" puis édité le fichier "MetaClasses.plist" dans text edit, en remplaçant toutes les occurences D600 par les E250. (sauf le D600.tiff qui doit être l'icône de l'appareil)
On ferme le tout et on lance iSync.
On recherche les téléphones et hop le E250 est reconnu."

Je précise.

1- Précision : comment trouver le fichier qui est dans "iSync" : 

    Faire une recherche de "Samsung-D600.phoneplugin" à l'aide d'Easy Find, logiciel de recherche qui aboutit mieux que SpotLight.
    Cliquer pour ouvrir ce dossier (que Toz appelle "valise")
    Sur la barre de titre de la fenêtre qui s'est ouverte, faire "Pomme-clic" pour obtenir la hiérarchie et choisir : "Plug-in", le dossier immédiatement supérieur
    Duoliquer donc le dossier "Samsung-D600.phoneplugin" et procéder comme Toz

2- Ajout :  rebricoler les images ".tiff" pour les rendre plus petites que l'icone du Palm dans iSync, mais aussi plus ressemblantes

3- Je me retrouve toutefois avec un maxi import de 300 fiches dans mon Samsung ! heureusement qu'il y a la solution de recherche alphabétique du contact ou la possibilité d'inclure une espace (ou un chiffre) en début des noms de contacts que l'on veut faire monter en tête de liste...


----------



## Jean Reynard (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Configuration :
Power mac G4 (PPC)- OS X Tiger, Carnet d'adresses, tableur, 
Palm TX avec Palm Desktop 4.2
Samsung E250

D'abord merci pour votre aide qui m'a dépanné et permis quelques pistes à explorer dont je vous renvoie les découvertes dans un exposé en deux parties :

*I - Synchro Palm Desktop - Carnet d'adresses Mac osX - Samsung E250

II - Synchro partielle Carnet d'Adresse Mac OS X - Samsung E250
*

*===================================================*

*I - Synchro Palm Desktop - Carnet d'adresses Mac osX - Samsung E250*

Palm Desktop et Hot Sync sur Mac font la liaison avec Palm.
iSync a été bidouillé pour accepter le Samsung E250 selon un plan de Toz  dans un forum "Samsung et iSync, ça marche!" et que je redonne en fin de cette partie.


*-------------------- PRÉCAUTIONS ET BACK-UP ------------------------*

Enregistrement du carnet d'adresses Mac OS pour BU de sécurité.
Enregistrement du carnet d'adresses Palm Desktop pour BU de sécurité.

*1 - Tout sauvegarder en cas de problème on pourra tout faire revenir*

1.1 - Palm & Mac

    Procéder à une synchronisation grâce à HotSync du Palm

1.1.1 - Préparer le Mac

    Lancer Hot Sync Manager, 
    onglet "Contrôle HotSync", bouton radio cliqué : "Activé"
    menu :
    HotSync / Paramètres des conduites
    Contact / Synchroniser

1.1.2 - Palm

    Lancer Hot Sync 

1.2 - Mac

1.2.1 - La base de données de Palm Desktop vient d'être actualisée

    Lancer Palm Desktop, menu :
    Afficher / Liste des adresses
    Procéder à Back Up global de sauvegarde intégral de la liste
    (Tout rapporter à Palm Desktop pour retrouver l'intégralité des données), menu :
    Edition / Tout sélectionner
    Fichier / Enregistrer une copie "Copie de User Data"

1.2.1 -  Pour la base de données du Carnet d'adresse QUi N'EST PAS ACTUALISÉE

    Lancer Carnet d'adresse
    Procéder à Back Up global de sauvegarde intégral
    (Tout rapporter au Carnet d'Adresse pour retrouver l'intégralité des données), menu :
    Fichier /  Sauvegarder le carnet d'adresses "Nom_de_fichier_date.abbu"

*
-------------------- TRAITEMENT DES DONNÉES ------------------------*

Les Back-Up pemettent des expériences. Y aller doucement toutefois.
Repérer les colonnes : les titres de rubriques qui précèdent les données ne sont pas facilement modifiables risques ?

*2 - Traiter les données de types "coordonnée" sur le Mac avec un tableur*

2.1 - Mac : 

2.1.1 -  Le Carnet d'adresse :

    Selectionner toutes les fiches et les exporter :
    Cliquer sur un item de la liste des fiches , puis menu :
    Edition / Tout sélectionner
    Fichier / Exporter vCard "Nom_de_fichier.vcf"

    Vider le Carnet d'adresse pour faire par la suite un import propre.
    Selectionner toutes les fiches et les supprimer :
    Cliquer sur un item de la liste des fiches , puis menu :
    Edition / Tout sélectionner
    Fichier / Supprimer des fiches / 

----

*3 - Mac - Palm :*

3.1 - Il a été procédé à une synchro. pour avoir toutes les adresses sur le Mac et ainsi faire un Back-Up de sauvegarde (cf. en 1.2).

3.2 - Vérifier que toutes les données ont bien été enregistrées sur le Mac dans la base de Palm Desktop.

3.3 - Si oui, vider Adress Book du Palm (fichier d'adresses) avec le logiciel du Palm Mac Transit.

---

*4 - Mac*

4.1 - Depuis Palm desktop, exporter la base d'adresses, menu :
    Exporter 
    Préciser :
    Onglets : Adresses; Eléments : Les 289 adresses; Format : Tab et ret. chariot.

4.2 - Lancer Excel
    Importer la base de Palm Desktop dans Excel, menu :
    Fichier / Ouvrir
    Fichiers lisibles

4.3 - Corrections

4.4 - Enregistrement, menu :
    Enregistrer sous
    Format : Texte (séparateur : tabulation) [extension du fichier sera en ".txt"]

*-------------------- RÉCUPÉRATION DES DONNÉES TRAITÉES ------------------------*

*5 - Sur le Mac : 2 bases à réinitialiser*

5.1 - Lancer Palm Desktop du Mac

5.1.1 - Importer le fichier texte (.txt) traité.

5.1.2 - exporter en format vCard en précisanf l'extension ".vcf"

5.2 - Lancer le Carnet d'adresses du Mac
    Importer le fichier, menu :
    Importer / vCards

*-------------------- HOT SYNC FINALE  MAC -> PALM ------------------------*

*6 - Du Mac vers le Palm / le téléphone*

6.1 - Mac (cf 1.1.1)

    Lancer Hot Sync Manager, 
    onglet "Contrôle HotSync", bouton radio cliqué : "Activé"
    menu :
    HotSync / Paramètres des conduites
    Contact / Synchroniser

6.2 - Palm

    Lancer Hot Sync 

    Attendre (1/2 h pour 300 fiches en Bluetooth)


*-------------------- SYNCHRO DE SAMSUNG E250 PAR iSYNC ------------------------
*
Synchro du Samsung E250 + commentaires et additions

_*Toz*_ donnait le 03/09/2007, 16h28 :

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/samsung-e250-et-isync-ca-marche-186123.html

"j'ai "affiché le contenudu paquet" de iSync/Contents/Plugins/ApplePhoneConduit.syncdevice/Contents/PlugIns/
Et là je vois que deux téléphones SamSung sont supportés. Le D600 et le D900.
J'ai dupliqué la valise "Samsung-D600.phoneplugin" que j'ai renommée "Samsung-E250.phoneplugin"
A l'interieur j'ai ouvert la valise" ressources" puis édité le fichier "MetaClasses.plist" dans text edit, en remplaçant toutes les occurences D600 par les E250. (sauf le D600.tiff qui doit être l'icône de l'appareil)
On ferme le tout et on lance iSync.
On recherche les téléphones et hop le E250 est reconnu."


*-------------------- TROUVER LE FICHIER iSYNC ------------------------*

*1- Précision : comment trouver le fichier qui est dans "iSync" : *

    Faire une recherche de "Samsung-D600.phoneplugin" à l'aide d'Easy Find, logiciel de recherche qui aboutit mieux que SpotLight.
    Cliquer pour ouvrir ce dossier (que Toz appelle "valise")
    Sur la barre de titre de la fenêtre qui s'est ouverte, faire "Pomme-clic" pour obtenir la hiérarchie et choisir : "Plug-in", le dossier immédiatement supérieur
    Duoliquer donc le dossier "Samsung-D600.phoneplugin" et procéder comme Toz

*-------------------- ICONE SAMSUNG E250 ------------------------*

*2- Ajout :  icones *

   Rebricoler les images ".tiff" pour les rendre plus petites que l'icone du Palm dans iSync, mais aussi plus ressemblantes


3- Je me retrouve toutefois avec un maxi import de 300 fiches dans mon Samsung ! heureusement qu'il y a la solution de recherche alphabétique du contact ou la possibilité d'inclure une espace (ou un chiffre) en début des noms de contacts que l'on veut faire monter en tête de liste...

*===================================================*​*
II - Synchro partielle Carnet d'Adresse Mac OS X au Samsung E250

*Comment transférer un répertoire du Carnet d'Adresse Mac OS X Tiger sur PowerBook G4 sur un téléphone portable Samsung E250


*-------------------- SYNCHRONISER SAMSUNG E 250 ------------------------*

*1 - Voir la bidouille de iSync ci-dessus*


*-------------------- RÉPERTOIRE D'ADRESSES RÉDUIT ------------------------*

*2 - Manipulation :*

On ne peut sycchroniser que carte par carte à partir de Carnet d'Adresses ou en sélectionnant le total par iSync :  j'ai essayé d'envoyer l'ensemble des fiches du carnet Ça passe.
Quand il y en a 300, c'est trop et trop peu pratique lorsqu'on veut accéder à l'une d'elle rapidement !

Une sélection de 50, sera un maximum

iSync Sélection du téléphone Bluetooth

Le pb : c'est que cela ne synchonise pas vraiment, cela ajoute, et double les entrées.

*La solution :*

2.1 - Sauver ou exporter toutes les fiches dans un fichier "TOUT.vcf" ;

2.2 - Supprimer les fiches en ne gardant qu'une sélection grâce à la fonction des "dossiers intelligents" du Carnet d'adresses Mac OS X ;

2.3 - Exporter ce Carnet d'adresses réduit en fichier "Portable.ccf" pour le réparer si on a à y revenir

2.4 - Vider le répertoire du téléphone Samsung E250 : code PiN2 requis chez Orange ;

2.5 - Faire la synchro avec le Samsung E250 à ce moment là (Carnet d'adresses de Mac OS réduit) ;

2.6 - Supprimer toutes les fiches du Carnet d'adresses réduit ;

2.7 - Réimporter le fichier complet "TOUT.vcf" dont on a fait la sauvegarde en 2.1.


----------

